# Musky combo advice



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

I am looking to buy my uncle a trolling setup for musky. Any suggestions on a line counter reel and capable rod would be much appreciated.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I bought an "Okuma Magda 20" 10 years ago. Spooled with 20lb Berkley Big Game, and a 12" 50lb mono leader with a snap at the business end. Pair it up with any 6.5 foot medium heavy rod and you should be good for less than $100.

There are definitely better quality and more expensive ways to go, but I've caught quite a few muskies with that setup.

I wouldn't suggest that reel for casting, or any line counter for that matter.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Joe. That sounds great. It would be a trolling only setup so a line counter is nice. Have heard other good things about the Okumas (line counters) as well. Thanks again.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The 30 size Okuma Convector or Coldwater have better drags than the Magda.
The new Ugly Stix have solid stainless guides. Will have to get back to you on model number.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I had Okuma Convectors my first year. By the end of the season they were locking up. The Daiwa Sealine reels are hard to beat. Much better drags. For trolling rods all you need is a glass rod. I like the 9' glowsticks. They are only about $30 give or take. You can run pretty much all size lures with them. Tell him to spool it up with at least #50 braid and I recommend #100 fluoro leaders and he'll be good to go.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks you all for the info. Me and my uncle did a little musky fishing at Stonewall Jackson Lake in WV. (he lives down there) We actually had decent luck and plan on doing more this coming year. I thought a decent trolling combo would be a good Christmas gift for him. I think I've gotten some good advice. Thanks again.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been through a number of trolling reels including Okuma Magna and Diawa Sealine reels. Both are okay. But nether of them have drag clickers loud enough to hear over the sound of your kicker motor. I've also had line counter problems with both brands. IMHO the Penn Squall 20lwlc is the best musky trolling reel. It is around $100 so it is not the cheapest trolling reel but it is worth the extra money. Great drag.

I've been using BassPro graphite musky series 7'6" extra heavy rods this year and they did well. They are around $60. I've caught 22 skies trolling this year. They held up well trolling large lures with lots of vibrations at higher speeds not to mention all the time a snags stopped the boat dead in the water. You should also consider getting a short rod or two to troll straight down with a foot of braid and 4' of leaders out for boat wake skies.

Line: 80 lb Vicious, Trilene or, although I haven't used it yet, Spiderwire Stealth Super Braid (Don't buy PowerPro unless you like cleaning up dye stains from your boat)
Leaders: 130 lb fluorocarbon leaders 3' to 4'.

I think I just fulfilled my commitment to promote musky fishing for the remainder of this year.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ol'Bassman said:


> I've been through a number of trolling reels including Okuma Magna and Diawa Sealine reels. Both are okay. But nether of them have drag clickers loud enough to hear over the sound of your kicker motor. I've also had line counter problems with both brands. IMHO the Penn Squall 20lwlc is the best musky trolling reel. It is around $100 so it is not the cheapest trolling reel but it is worth the extra money. Great drag.
> 
> I've been using BassPro graphite musky series 7'6" extra heavy rods this year and they did well. They are around $60. I've caught 22 skies trolling this year. They held up well trolling large lures with lots of vibrations at higher speeds not to mention all the time a snags stopped the boat dead in the water. You should also consider getting a short rod or two to troll straight down with a foot of braid and 4' of leaders out for boat wake skies.
> 
> ...


Dang, that is way more then I use in the salt water for real fish with teeth ...and have caught many on my saugeye medium light rigs

my last trip south the month of Oct. there were a couple from Wisconsin fishing the pier that there biggest ski was 52in 40+ lbs and he agreed they were nothing compared to the salt water fish that he wrestled with while there....his wifes was the same as my biggest 46in 25 lbs and she said nothing like the 4lb spanish she caught from the pier
Up at Alum I always wondered why so many musky fisherman use so big of tackle?? they have such a short fight if you have the right drag setting and get past the first 30 seconds or so the fight is just about over

I will agree pulling some of those huge lures, you will need a stiffer rod



tomb said:


> The 30 size


Darn, I should have sold my Penn 30 vsw2 and rod on here for you musky fisher's 


.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> Dang, that is way more then I use in the salt water for real fish with teeth ...and have caught many on my saugeye medium light rigs
> 
> my last trip south the month of Oct. there were a couple from Wisconsin fishing the pier that there biggest ski was 52in 40+ lbs and he agreed they were nothing compared to the salt water fish that he wrestled with while there....his wifes was the same as my biggest 46in 25 lbs and she said nothing like the 4lb spanish she caught from the pier
> Up at Alum I always wondered why so many musky fisherman use so big of tackle?? they have such a short fight if you have the right drag setting and get past the first 30 seconds or so the fight is just about over
> ...


Musky fisherman put in so much time fishing for muskies, we don't want to take a chance on any of them getting away. Whatever reel you use, it has to have a very good drag. When you troll for muskies you have to put the bait where the muskies live, namely, around standing timber, laydowns, rocky drop offs, etc. You are going to get snagged and that is going to take a toll on medium weight tackle. 

I use the same tackle when I target Tarpons in the Florida Keys.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

We also care for the fish and don't want them swimming around with a 5" to 12" lure stuck in their mouth. Their gill plates are like razors and can cut your 10# mono like it wasn't their. We spend and donate a lot of money to fish for and support the muskie program so it bothers me when someone that hasn't a clue (ironman172) spreads false information on the internet. To prove my point anyone with a modicum of common sense will realize the absurdity of comparing any 4 lb fish to a 46" muskie.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The best bang for your buck on a LC reel is without a doubt an Okuma Convector....if you want to go higher end, SHimano Tekota or Okuma Catalina...I prfer the Okuma line because their clickers are very loud and drags are great. BUT NOT Magdas...they will not hold up to extensive trolling... Another consideration would be the Penn 320 Gti LC....

As for a decent rod....It really depends on how he is going to troll with it...variables include...side rod, down rod, back rod or running inline planers....I'm assuming he is just using it as a side rod? If so, I would choose a Heavy to XHeavy action no less than 8' rod....Tackle Industries or Musky Innovations are good buys or If you want to spend more, go with St Croix Avid series or their Tournament series

Good Luck.


Ironman,

You are exactly right! Muskies don't have NEAR the fight that most ocean fish have, they don't even fight as hard as many of the freshwater species I fish for either for that matter....Wipers, Steelhead, Salmon etc....However, the reasoning for the heavier tackle is to efficiently land the fish in a minimal amount of time, reducing stress to the fish. Why do you ask? Because muskies are NOT a schooling fish or are their high volume numbers like most ocean fish. So we like to take, which often time seems extreme, care for a "limited quantities" fish species which has the potential to grow to impressive sizes and life spans. 50+ lbs and upwards of 20+ years....Most ocean fish have high metabolisms for most of their short lived lives. Probably not even half that of a muskie comparing them to, lets say, a barracuda.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll second the suggestion on the Penn GTI LC or the Penn Squall. It's a little pricier than the Okuma's and pretty close to the price of the Diawa Sealine's. I've been using the GTI line counters for the past 3 seasons and I'm very impressed with the durability, loud clicker and the drags. Great bang for the buck in my opinon.


----------

